# Un nouveau livre de macgé sur Automator



## mokuchley (16 Avril 2020)

bonjour,

 je ne sais pas ou afficher ce sujet, ainsi parlant d'Automator, je le glisse ici.

Plusieurs fois j'ai voulu me servir d'automator et il y a une logique générale que je ne comprends pas.Avec quelques notions de base, je suis sur que je m'en servirai d'avantage.Et je crois ne pas être le seul a vouloir cela. Est-ce que quelqu'un serait intéressé par cela  ? ; car je suppose qu'il faut du monde pour avoir les ressources nécéssaire afin d'ouvrir un nouveau livre.

D'ou la question ; est-il possible qu'un jour, macgé edite un livre sur automator ?

bonne journée

PS: il existait un sous forum pour les questions a macgé-administrateur, mais je ne le trouve plus


----------



## RubenF (17 Avril 2020)

mokuchley a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> je ne sais pas ou afficher ce sujet, ainsi parlant d'Automator, je le glisse ici.
> 
> ...


Je réponds par une question, mais est-ce que automator n’est pas amené à disparaître au profit de Shortcuts, qui devrait arriver lui, dans la prochaine version de MacOS


----------



## mokuchley (17 Avril 2020)

donc attendons un livre sur "raccourcie" pour macOS.

En faite je viens juste de m'interessé a Automator, grâce a un exemple => creer un radio-reveil sur mac.....et l'exemple m'a permis de comprendre la logique de macOS.......mais ce que je recherche c'est d'avoir plein d'exemple, pour finaliser mes propres Automatismes

@RubenF ; est-ce que les "raccourcis"(IOS) sont dans la même logique qu'Automator ; y aurait-il un intérête a acheté le livre raccourcis pour IOS; pour comprendre Automator => question plus vaste ; est-ce que la logique de IOS ressemble a celle de macOS ?


----------



## nicolasf (24 Avril 2020)

Un livre sur Automator n'est pas au programme, je pense aussi que l'app va être abandonnée au profit de Raccourcis.

Si, comme je l'espère, Apple adapte Raccourcis à macOS, vous pouvez compter sur moi pour écrire un livre ! Je ne sais pas comment, encore moins quand, mais ça viendra forcément.

Et pour répondre précisément à votre question, la logique générale est la même entre Raccourcis et Automator, dans le sens où l'on enchaîne des actions pour créer des automatisations. Mais après, ce sont deux apps très différentes, donc je ne pense pas que le livre sur Raccourcis iOS vous aiderait à comprendre Automator. En tout cas, pas au-delà du principe général, mais je viens de le détailler donc…


----------



## mokuchley (24 Avril 2020)

merci pour ces précisions......wait & see

croyez vous qu'acheter le livre " raccourcie " pour IOS serait une bonne base pour entreprendre la connaissance de " raccourcie "  sur macOS
je dis cela en pensant aux applications qui passe,ou qui vont passer, de IOS => macOS


----------



## Fullcrum (25 Avril 2020)

mokuchley

Perso, *Automator* j'ai commencé par faire des tests, ça vient vite.

J'ai fait trois *App* ( que j'avais partagées ici d'ailleurs ), une* Tout Quiter*, une* Mode Sombre*, et une pour* 800X800* du *portfolio* ...

Tu testes, si ça ne va pas tu supprimes !

PS: je peux te les donner si tu veux celles là.


----------



## mokuchley (25 Avril 2020)

oui, avec plaisir ;  je crois que c'est a force de voir des exemples, que cela finira par rentrer.

merci, bonne nuit


----------



## Fullcrum (25 Avril 2020)

Tu veux les App ou les tutos ( c'est plus long les tutos, faut que je les écrive avec photo et flèche ... )


----------



## mokuchley (25 Avril 2020)

essayont avec une  app d'abord ( tout quitter ou mode sombre ), je vais essayer de comprendre 

voici deux exemples, (si ça interesse quelqu'un )
=> https://www.youtips.com/creer-un-reveil-sur-son-mac/
=>https://frenchmac.com/mac/utiliser-votre-mac-comme-reveil-2/

moi j'ai mis en place le deuxième exemple....et c'est cool !!! j'ecoute de la musique pendant que je dors, parce que c'est ma propore musique ( de l'ambient ) et cela ne me reveille pas...mais bientôt je mettrai du Wagner !


----------



## Fullcrum (25 Avril 2020)

Franchement pour des petites App(s) c'est facile.


----------



## nicolasf (27 Avril 2020)

mokuchley a dit:


> croyez vous qu'acheter le livre " raccourcie " pour IOS serait une bonne base pour entreprendre la connaissance de " raccourcie " sur macOS



Ça oui, je pense. À mon avis, Raccourcis macOS sera la version Catalyst de Raccourcis iOS, les deux devraient être très proches, au moins sur leur fonctionnement de base et leur interface. Il y aura inévitablement des différences, mais la base sera sûrement identique.


----------

